# Need Some Tooling Storage



## Splat (May 25, 2014)

With all the items usually associated with lathes/mills such as indicators, drill bits, taps, etc...  I need to get some storage for my home shop. It'll be sitting in one spot so I don't necessarily need a rolling cabinet. I've been looking at this Horrible Freight 26" 16-drawer tool cabinet combo with I can get for $319 pretax. Then I've seen a few used Kennedy tool boxes like the 526 locally in decent condition, but I'd still need a few bigger draws for bigger items though. I was thinking of getting a used Kennedy 526 and trying to find a bigger bottom cabinet to sit it on. There's not much good used tool cabinets locally to me since I guess most folks just hold onto what they've got if it's good. I can also get this HF rolling storage cart for $100 so I was thinking of getting two and putting a thick board across them to have space to work on. I know toolboxes are a personal thing but I'd like your opinions. So what would you recommend as far as a storage setup or brands, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 25, 2014)

I wasn't real impressed with the HF tool chests but I didn't want to spend BIG bucks on one.  Looking around I found that, for me anyway, the Kobalt brand available at Lowe's (half mile from my "shop") was the best buy for my needs at the time.  This is the one I have:




http://www.lowes.com/pd_351099-5573...&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=tool+cabinet&facetInfo=

Definitely not at the same price-point as the HF though.

-Ron


----------



## Terrywerm (May 25, 2014)

An old sturdy chest of drawers can give you tons of storage space. You can make your own stackable trays to make thinner storage areas within a couple of drawers.  It may not look as nice as a fancy new red, blue, or black toolbox, but they can be had pretty low in cost most of the time.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 25, 2014)

Here's my favorite cheap storage solution


----------



## Terrywerm (May 25, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Here's my favorite cheap storage solution




Too bad you don't like the color orange. I could make you a deal on some paint.  :roflmao:


----------



## John120/240 (May 25, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Here's my favorite cheap storage solution



I am curious as to how you have arranged the insides of these drawers ?  File cabinets can often be had for just a few dollars at auctions $ 5 to $15. Although maybe not in orange paint.


----------



## Splat (May 25, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> An old sturdy chest of drawers can give you tons of storage space. You can make your own stackable trays to make thinner storage areas within a couple of drawers.  It may not look as nice as a fancy new red, blue, or black toolbox, but they can be had pretty low in cost most of the time.



Gotta admit, I hadn't thought of that. The only thing is, can your typical bureau hold a good number of screwdrivers, sockets, etc.? Surely we're not talking Ikea stuff here (never had good luck with their stuff) but still I'm wondering how well it'd hold up. Have you done this Terry?


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 25, 2014)

John120/240 said:


> I am curious as to how you have arranged the insides of these drawers ?  File cabinets can often be had for just a few dollars at auctions $ 5 to $15. Although maybe not in orange paint.



For now just using them as is, but in the near future I will do some verticle partitions that will lift out with magnetic strips to hold and organize wrenches, then kinda build from that idea. I bought 6 for $25 each then I bought 6 more for $25 for all 6


----------



## Terrywerm (May 25, 2014)

Yup!!  But it is a good old fashioned oak chest of drawers. It was painted over the original finish long ago (black and white of all things!) and was ugly. I was originally tempted to tear it apart and use the wood to build a Gerstner style tool chest, but I soon realized that I would be losing about 80% of the possible storage space if I did that.  I use it to store larger things like a 4" and 5" vise for the Clausing mill, clamping sets for the mill, rotary table, etc, etc.   Most of my micrometers and measuring tools are stored in a Kennedy toolbox that I inherited from my grandfather. Screwdrivers, wrenches, sockets, and other non-precision hand tools are stored in a Craftsman rollaway unit, 54" wide, with full width center drawer and top chest. Stands about six feet tall and weighs in at 1200 pounds. It stays in the garage. I do have a set of wrenches, screwdrivers, allen wrenches, etc. for downstairs in the shop, but it is a basic list of the things I use down there regularly. I picked up some stackable plastic containers that the tools all fit into, and place the containers in one of the drawers of the chest. Works great for me, especially when the bureau didn't cost me a dime, and the plastic containers are quite inexpensive.


----------



## awander (May 25, 2014)

This set:

http://www.harborfreight.com/11-drawer-roller-cabinet-67421.html

is well-regarded by many. I bought one when it was on sale for $159.99, and it is pretty decent quality.


----------



## dave2176 (May 26, 2014)

How about something like this from Home Depot? I know a couple guys with them and they seem pretty good for the $249.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-46...Solid-Wood-Top-7440946/204354788?N=5yc1vZc27b

Dave


----------



## 09kevin (May 26, 2014)

I use 2 roll away boxes with a wood top.




Kevin


----------



## Don B (May 26, 2014)

Splat said:


> I've been looking at this Horrible Freight 26" 16-drawer tool cabinet combo with I can get for $319



It's hard to advise someone on tool boxes there such a personal thing, I like your choice in the HF one, it has a good ratio of shallow to deep drawers, I personally like the metal roller cabinets, they hold so much and take up minimal room, I have two like the one your looking at with top chests that stay put and a third with no top chest that's used for measuring tools that I drag to where ever I'm working.
You said wheels are not important but one thing I like about roller cabinets even if they spend most of there life stationary is the fact that there easily repositioned without the need to empty them, every time I think I have my shop in the perfect layout I go and get something else and need to start shifting things.
There's a link posted by "awander" of what looks to be a decent cabinet as well, I have know idea about the quality of HF cabinets but don't go to cheap, with the weight that usually winds up in each drawer you want it to open smooth, I had one years a go that you could pull over on your self before the dam drawer would open if there was to much weight in the drawer.)

*Edit: *I used the little add on chests instead of the mechanics top chest, it keeps things a little shorter and provides a flat area for drills and such, the last one Is one I made for bulkier millIng stuff.


----------



## kd4gij (May 26, 2014)

The harbor freight tool storage is the best bang for the buck out there. I have the one in the ops link. It is sturdery than craftsman at 3 times the price. I also have the HF 44" set. You can't go wrong with the HF boxes.

This is the set I have.http://www.harborfreight.com/26-in-16-drawer-glossy-red-roller-cabinet-combo-67831.html


----------



## chips&more (May 26, 2014)

Our hobby/trade doesn’t come lightly! Just about everything in our shops is made out of metal and could add up to LARGE amounts tonnage. I learned the hard way. I started out with the Crapsman tool storage rollaway. And after a very short while, the draw slides started to fail and that ain’t fun! My advice, get a Vidmar or similar. Yes, I know they are pricey, even the used ones...Good Luck.


----------



## xalky (May 26, 2014)

http://m.harborfreight.com/44-in-13-drawer-glossy-red-industrial-roller-cabinet-68784.html

I have 2 of these harbor freight 44" roll aways . They have heavy duty roller slides. They are a great value. I started out with one , and I liked it so much that about a year later, I bought another one.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan12 (May 26, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> How about something like this from Home Depot? I know a couple guys with them and they seem pretty good for the $249.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-46...Solid-Wood-Top-7440946/204354788?N=5yc1vZc27b
> 
> Dave



thyx
just bought that thx to you:roflmao:didn't plan to spend $$ today thx allot!


----------



## Splat (May 26, 2014)

awander said:


> This set:  http://www.harborfreight.com/11-drawer-roller-cabinet-67421.html is well-regarded by many. I bought one when it was on sale for $159.99, and it is pretty decent quality.



That was the set I actually visited HF to check out. I was greatly disappointed. No offense meant but I found it very flimsy, thin metal, and felt like a kid's tool chest. 

Dave, thanks for that Home Depot link. I like that Husky but wish it had a few smaller draws. I know I could add another top unit....I like the wood top too. Now I've got quite the dilemma. Which one to choose! LOL!


----------



## Splat (May 27, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> How about something like this from Home Depot? I know a couple guys with them and they seem pretty good for the $249.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-46...Solid-Wood-Top-7440946/204354788?N=5yc1vZc27b



Well Dave, and guys, this is what I went with. I originally thought I'd go for the HF 26" 16-drawer combo but then something happened. I got to HD and they had the unit on display and for $249. It looked pretty good and felt solid with the drawers sliding nicely. But what sealed the deal was one of the managers came over and offered to take $30 off since it was the display and had a few dings and dents. Nothing major that really bothered me, but hey.. I'll take it! So for $219 pretax I think I got a helluva deal. I put drawer liners in and she's looking good. Methinks I'll make up a few dividers for the smaller stuff like endmills, drill bits, etc.. and we should be good. At least I saved some $ to buy other goodies for the lathe.


----------



## kd4gij (May 27, 2014)

Here you go. This http://www.harborfreight.com/6-compartment-drawer-organizer-99729.html
or http://www.harborfreight.com/11-compartment-drawer-organizer-99730.html


----------



## AlanR (May 27, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> Here you go. This http://www.harborfreight.com/6-compartment-drawer-organizer-99729.html
> or http://www.harborfreight.com/11-compartment-drawer-organizer-99730.html


Those things waste a lot of space. I can get three times as much stuff in a drawer and still find the right thing in seconds.


----------



## GarageGuy (May 28, 2014)

I have two of the black HF boxes you reference in your original post.  One next to my lathe, and the other next to my mill to hold tooling close at hand.  With chucks and vises, etc, I have them loaded at least to their weight capacity, and they still roll nice.  For the money, I doubt if they can be beat.




GG


----------



## Brain Coral (May 28, 2014)

Here's another Husky that I bought from Home Depot here in Canada. They usually go on sale for $300.00 once a year. I have it heavily loaded and the drawers open like a breaze. Nice and rugged construction.




Brian


----------



## canerodscom (May 28, 2014)

Another, somewhat similar idea is this organizer from Sam's.  I have two, one for my bigger lathe, and one for just general storage.  Putting one together is rather tedious, but it can be done in a couple of hours.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/ultra-...lling-workbench/prod1480010.ip?cid=SPOT_4UP_3

Harry


----------



## Don B (May 28, 2014)

canerodscom said:


> Another, somewhat similar idea is this organizer from Sam's.  I have two, one for my bigger lathe, and one for just general storage.  Putting one together is rather tedious, but it can be done in a couple of hours.
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/ultra-...lling-workbench/prod1480010.ip?cid=SPOT_4UP_3
> 
> Harry



There quit nice, the price seems very reasonable, will the drawers hold a lot of weight and still slide good?
I thought I had everything I needed, if I order one I'm telling my wife your to blame..!)


----------



## canerodscom (May 28, 2014)

Blame me all you want.  I have two of these.  Sure helped organize my small shop.

The drawers will hold some weight, though I have not loaded any of them down to extremes.  When drawers get overloaded finding what is in them becomes a problem.  I can take a few pictures if you like. (email me at maker at canerods dot com)

One right hand drawer has about 50 wrenches.  
Another has 18-20 AXA toolholders with cutting bits.  
Another has solder, torches, and supplies.
Another is filled with short pieces of nickel silver tubing from which I make parts for my fishing rods.
The drawers to the left are larger.  One has dozens and dozens of tool manuals and catalogs.  Believe it or not those paper goods are VERY heavy.
The largest drawer, bottom left, has a dozen or two power tools, like an electric stapler, Fein multi-tool, battery powered drills, hammer drill, pneumatic riveter, etc.

There are many, many screws holding these together.  The drawer rollers are good quality, but not Kennedy or Gerstner.  One nice thing is that the large wheels make these chests roll fairly easily, even when loaded down.

Harry




Don B said:


> There quit nice, the price seems very reasonable, will the drawers hold a lot of weight and still slide good?
> I thought I had everything I needed, if I order one I'm telling my wife your to blame..!)


----------



## Bishop (May 28, 2014)

I would keep a lookout for local office furniture sales. I got one of these forms cabinets for free, put it in the shop filled it up an went back and got another. Blueprint cabinets make for great storage as well. This photo was taken shortly after getting the cabinet into my shop.


----------



## Splat (May 29, 2014)

Believe me, Bishop, I've been looking all over...Craigslist, Ebay, local want ads.... everyone wants top $ for anything these days. I think I'll be making my own dividers. So far I'm really liking this workbench/cabinet/whatever you call it. 

PS, I totally forgot...a friend has that exact unit from Sam's Club. He's not happy with it now I think a year or two later. I haven't talked to him in a while but I knew that unit when I clicked on it looked familiar! 

FWIW, HF has another coupon for that 44" cabinet model that is highly regarded, this for $369.

BTW, you don't need to print this coupon out. Just give the # under the bar code to the cashier.

View attachment 77814


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 29, 2014)

After seeing the prices I added a roller drawer cabinet to my todo list


----------

